# How cute is this



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just darling :-D 
http://www.petitepurls.com/Spring10/spring2010_pteaparty.html


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That is cute. Although I don't have a little girl, I like the ripple pattern. I think I can incorporate that into my next prayer shawl. 

Will you be making this top? 

Robin


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

No just found it and thought I would share. It's really cute :-D


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Too cute. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What an adorable little sweater for a little girl!! Thank you so much for sharing the link!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Lovely ... a great find. Thanks for sharing &#128512;


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks it's so cute


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Adorable! Have it printed for the some day file. Thanks!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

SavvyCrafter said:


> Very cute! Thanks for sharing the link.


 :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is cute!!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Love it. Want to make it for my 20-month-old granddaughter right after the holidays.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Really cute. Bookmarking for future reference


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

so cute and it is free. thanks


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So sweet.. I love it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are right .. just darling.


----------

